# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  O meu Reef 300L

## Luis Guilherme

Olá a todos,

Este tópico serve para vos mostrar a minha primeira aventuda nos salgados após 3 anos em água doce.

Com este tópico pretendo não só ir-vos mostrado a evolução do reef, mas acima de tudo ouvir os vossos comentários, sugestões, criticas, enfim, tudo é bem vindo.  :SbOk3: 

A montagem já foi feita no dia 3 de Setembro, mas para começar vou deixar aqui o meu setup bem como algumas fotos.

*Setup:*
Aquário: 120x50x50 (300L)
Sump: 50x46x40 (92L)
Escumador ReefSET 120 (fluxo água 2000 lts/h)
Overflow ReefSET 1020 (2000 lts/h)
Luminária ReefSET T5 (8x39W) - 4 lâmpadas Marine GLO e 4 lâmpadas Power GLO
2 bombas de circulação sicce voyager 3
1 bomba de reposição sicce multi 2500
Termostato Eheim 300W
Filtro UV Jebo H13
15 Kg de rocha viva
40 Kg de rocha calcaria
4 Kg areia de coral fina

*Outros:*
Sal ELOS
Lã filtrante
Lã de vidro
Wave ring glax
Wave glax stone
Seachem matrix
Seachem matrix carbon
Seachem denitrate

*Notas:*
- Montagem inicial a 3 de Setembro
- Usada água da torneira com sal ELOS
- O controlo da água é feito com Seachem Prime e Stability
- Testes a 12 de Setembro:
Dens: 1022pH: 8,6KH: 12Dens: 1022NH4: 1,2NO2: 0,1- Neste momento a densidade já está nos 1024.
- Os testes foram realizados com os da Nutrafin. Já estavam foram da validade, esta semana vou receber os da JBL e já faço novos testes. De qualquer modo penso que o pH e o KH devem estar certos visto ser uma das caracteristicas da água da minha zona.
- Os restantes valores parecem-me normais visto estar ainda a ciclar.
- Esta semana adicionei 9 eremitas e 26 nassarius. Queria também Strombus e Turbos e mais eremitas mas não está fácil arranja-los.  :Admirado: 
- Parece-me que o ciclo está a correr bem, já tive o ataque das algas castanhas que estão agora a mudar para verdes.
- Pretendo colocar peixes e corais. Os corais quero começar com os mais simples, mas pretendo mais tarde ter um pouco da cada.
- Hoje vou fazer o primeiro TPA de 40L.

*Problemas:*
- Actualmente o maior é a temperatura. Tem variado entre os 26 e os 30 graus... Refrigerador está fora de questão, pois o aquário está na sala e não tenho onde o colocar. Estou a pensar em colocar umas ventoinhas.
- Não é bem um problema, mas a água evapora muito. Estou a pensar em adquirir um sistema de reposição automática para ter de o fazer menos vezes.

*Perguntas:*
- Como vos parece que está a decorrer o ciclo?
- Quais acham que deveriam ser os próximos passos (além de baixar a temperatura...)?
- Acham que um sistema de 4 ventoinhas será o suficiente para a temperatura?
- Que comentários/sugestões/criticas têm a fazer?

*Fotos:*

*Dia 04/09*

Geral:


*Dia 17/09*

Geral:


Frente (parciais):




Laterais:




Sump:



E de momento é isto. Estou a procurar ter muita paciência para que tudo corra bem.
Se leram tudo até aqui obrigado pelos minutos que os gastaram a faze-lo.  :SbSourire: 
De resto já sabem, todos os vossos comentários são bem vindos!

Agora só espero conseguir manter este tópico actualizado.  :SbSourire21: 

Abraço,

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Qual a tua opinião do escumador ReefSET?

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva Filipe,

Até agora 5 estrelas, está para lá farto de tirar porcaria.  :Palmas: 
O meu receio seria o barulho visto que o aquário está na sala, mas apenas oiço barulho da água a cair, nada mais.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## joelmota28

Boas , boa sorte no projeto , uma pergunta , o teu overflow faz muito barulho ?

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Boas , boa sorte no projeto , uma pergunta , o teu overflow faz muito barulho ?


Obrigado Joel!
Estou bastante satisfeito com o overflow, é completamente silencioso.
Na realidade todo o material que tenho está a revelar-se bastante silencioso, o único som que tenho é mesmo o da água que o escumardor retorna na Sump.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Luís,

O teu escumador tem um desenho muito semelhante aos H&S, neste caso em particular a saída de água é exactamente igual. Como tive um H&S 110-F2000 a funcionar na sala durante mais de um ano, fiz alguma criatividade com peças em PVC. A saída de água no H&S é feita em PVC de 32mm, assim o que fiz foi acrescentar um T em PVC de 40mm, encaixa na perfeição, e é montado lateralmente. Na saída para baixo do T acrescentei tubo suficente para prolongar a saída da água abaixo do nível normal da sump. Na saída superior do T restringes a saída de ar (semelhante ao que se faz na descida do aquário para a sump), com uma tampa em que fazes um pequeno furo (tens de ir experimentado alargando o diâmetro do mesmo) . Desta forma o barulho ficou praticamente eliminado.

Uma outra forma é criar com acrílico uma rampa para levar a água até ao nível normal da sump, precisa de mais espaço e cuidado na adaptação.

Gostava era de perceber a colocação de rocha calcária ? Qual o objectivo ?

Olhando para a colocação da rocha sugeria alguma circulação por trás da mesma, ajudará a eliminar pontos mortos e consequente acumulação de detritos. Mesmo relativamente a circulação geral, parece-me pouca, as bombas que escolhes-te parecem-me boas quanto a dispersão do fluxo, mas para dimensão do teu aquário parece-me pouca circulação.

Peres




> Obrigado Joel!
> Estou bastante satisfeito com o overflow, é completamente silencioso.
> Na realidade todo o material que tenho está a revelar-se bastante silencioso, o único som que tenho é mesmo o da água que o escumardor retorna na Sump.
> 
> Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Olá Pedro,

Desda já obrigado pela sugestão do upgrade ao escumador. Para já estou satisfeito com o seu funcionamento e o barulho que não faz.
No entanto já fico com esta informação se o quieser silenciar totalmente!  :SbSourire: 

A rocha calcária teve dois propósitos:
- ir libertando sais minerais de cálcio, que ajuda a médio prazo a manter Ph e Kh.
- o preço

Em relação à circulação as bombas são novas, pelo que não vou poder substitui-las. No entanto o que sugeres para melhorar a circulação? Achas que devia por uma terceira bomba?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## João Soares

Boa noite, eu aconselhava a diminuires o tempo de iluminação para te ajudar a controlar as algas. Neste fase é normal aparecerem.
   Penso que não terás com a rocha calcaria a adição de calcio que pretendes.
   Aconselhava tambem a colocares alguma rocha viva com qualidade pois essa rocha se já foi viva entao foi muito mal tratada, pois não apresenta nada na sua superficie. 
   Vais ter de começar a escolher uma equipa de limpeza que te ajude na manutenção do aquário, aconselhava uns nassarius, pagurus e uns turbos.
   Vai colocando updates do aqua.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Olá João,

Neste momento já reduzi o tempo de iluminação. Realmente estou com bastantes algas. Sei que nesta fase é normal, mas esperava que com 3 semanas de montagem já fossem menos.

Em relação à equipa de limpeza já tenho eremitas (9) e nassarius (26). Queria arranjar mais (quantidade e variedade), mas não está fácil encontrar onde aquirir.

Conto em breve fazer todos os testes necessários à áqua.
Assim que tiver algo digno de ser mostrado coloco novas fotos. :SbSourire: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Aqui estão os primeiros testes (da JBL) que fiz:

Temp: 26.1
Dens: 1024.0
pH: 8.0
KH: 12.0
Ca: 480.0
Mg: 1420.0
NH4: 0.0
NO2: 0.2
NO3: 1.0
PO4: 0.1
Si: 1.6

Os Nitritos ainda estão muito elevados, mas visto que ainda estar a ciclar parece-me normal.
Os silicatos vou ter de os monitorizar com atenção, mas segundo o que li, também parece ser normal estarem elevados nesta fase do ciclo.

Que vos parece estes valores nesta altura?

Entretanto já tenho menos algas!  :SbSourire21: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Aqui vai uma pequena actualização do meu reef que fez este fim-de-semana 1 mês e meio.

Foto geral tirada com o telemóvel:
photo.jpg

O boom de algas já desapareceu e os parametros da água parecem já estar a estabilizar.
Aqui estão os resultados do teste que fiz hoje:

Temp: 27
Dens: 1022
pH: 8.2
KH: 9
Ca: 480
Mg: 1120
NH4: 0
NO2: 0.025
NO3: 0
PO4: 0.05
Si: 0.4

Em termos de vivos neste momento tenho:

*Peixes/Invertebrados*
9 Eremitas de patas castanhas
25 (+/-) Nassários
1 Lysmata Debelius
1 Lysmata Amboinensis
1 Valenciennea Sexguttata
1 Salarias Ramosus

*Corais*
Montipora Capricornis Verde
Pocillopora Damicornis Rosa
Hydnopora Verde Flurescente

Entretanto já retirei às esponjas e as lãs filtrantes que tinha na sump. Adicionei também um reservatório para a reposições automáticas.

Em breve irei adicionar fotos com melhor qualidade.

Uma coisa que noto é uma camada algo escura e gordurosa à superficie da água. Sabem do que se trata e como se pode remover?

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Aqui fica um actualização do meu aqua. Já algum tempo que não dava noticias, no entanto várias coisas aconteceram desde o meu último post em Outubro.

Actualmente tenho os seguintes habitantes:

Peixes/Invertebrados
Eremitas de patas castanhas
Nassários
Burriés e nassários da nossa costa
1 Lysmata Debelius
1 Camarão da costa
1 Valenciennea Sexguttata
1 Salarias Ramosus
2 Amphiprion Ocellaris
1 Six Line Wrasse

Corais
Montipora Capricornis Verde
Pocillopora Damicornis Rosa
Hydnopora Verde Flurescente
Entacmea Quadricolor
Xenias
Sarcopithon
Gren strar polips
Zoanthus vermelhos e ultracolor
Catalaphyllia jardinei
Palythoa verde

Os parâmetros da água estão bons, podem ver na assinatura. A temperatura já está nos 25º (na altura aumentei para combater o ictio) e o sal também já está nos 1022.

O aqua tem neste momento cerca de 4 meses e posso dizer que tem tido uma evolução aceitável. Continuo com algumas algas que espero que desapareçam quando reforçar a equipa de limpeza. Em termos de fosfatos e silicatos os valores não justificam a quantidade de algas e comida também não ponho muita.
Outra coisa que também tenho em excesso são aiptasias...O peixe folha que tive nem lhes tocava...

Em termos de aditivos para os corais ando a colocar 1 vez por semana Seachem Reef Trace e Seachem Reef Plus.

Estou neste momento a ponderar trocar as minhas bombas de circulação por uma Vortech MP40w.

Naturalmente neste tempo houveram também coisas menos boas, umas por alguma falta experiência outras por algum azar.
Morreram alguns vivos por várias razões:
- Um Ostracion Cubicus (sabia que era um peixe difícil) que tive cerca 1 mês e acabou por morrer com ictio.
- Um Lysmata Amboinensis que desconfio ter morrido quando aumentei a temperatura para combater o ictio.
- Um Chaetoderma pencilligera que comia muito bem e não bicava os corais só que não aguentou os vários ataques do Six Line Wrasse.
- Um Paracanthurus hepatus e um Zebrassoma Flavescens que vinham algo débeis e aguentaram apenas cerca 3 dias
- Um outro Zebrassoma Flavescens entrou mais tarde que aparentava estar de boa saúde mas não aguentou nem 24h. Este não percebi muito bem o que se passou, fiz a ambientação, ele no final do dia já não andava tímido e passeava pelo aquário, mas no dia seguinte estava morto.

Para já não vou colocar mais vivos, apesar de que anteriomente apenas os adicionava uma vez por mês. Vou deixar estabilizar o aquário um pouco mais.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos.

Comentários, criticas ou sugestões são bem vindas.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

O magnésio está muito baixo... pelo que li isto pode causar fragilidade no esqueletos dos corais.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Luis,

A Temperatura (27.8ºC) está um pouco alta... idealmente baixar para uns 25 a 27 ºC...
A Densidade (1020) está muito baixa, para os corais deve ser stressante... subir para um valor entre os 1023 a 1025...
O pH está óptimo.
O Kh na minha opinião muito alto. Tentar apontar para um valor entre os 7 e 8 ºd e manter o mais estável possível com adição de cálcio e carbonatos.
O Cálcio está um pouco alto também na minha opinião... algo em torno dos 420ppm talvez melhor...
O Magnésio (960) de facto está baixíssimo... deverá ser sensivelmente o triplo do valor de Cálcio para estarem em equilíbrio e portanto apontar um Magnésio para uns 1260 a 1320 ppm...
Os outros valores aparentemente estão óptimos à excepção dos Silicatos (e provavelmente os Fosfatos), pois com as algas das fotos talvez haja um valor demasiado elevado de algum dos dois...

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Guilherme.

Grande luta que irás travar com as algas. Não desanimes que isso vai levar o seu tempo e, por vezes, terás que recorrer a outros métodos para elas desaparecerem.

Para já, qualquer peixe que metas vai servir para adubá-las. 

Equipa de limpeza com força, mas com esse tamanho vai ser complicado tocarem nelas.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Guilherme...
reparei que usaste água da torneira no inicio e é por isso que ainda sofres muito com as algas. Não começaste muito bem, com rocha de baixa qualidade (rocha calcarea) e com água da torneira tudo se torna mais dificil. Por outro lado começaste logo a colocar vivos sem teres a situação das algas controlada.

Ainda usas água da torneira? Se ainda a usas, deixava de o fazer... para te ajudar com as algas é reforçares a equipa de limpeza com peixes que comam algas, Mitrax e turbo snails. Até podes colocar alguns camarões da nossa costa que também comem alguns tipos de algas.
Se puderes adiciona um refugio, nem que seja temporário, que também te vai ajudar e faz trocas de água regulares com água boa.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Olá a todos!

Antes de mais obrigado pelos vossos comentários!

No que diz respeito a parametros da água, tanto a temperatura como a densidade já estão neste momento dentro dos valores normais.

O magnésio está de facto baixo. Ainda estou numa fase de perceber como e o que vou usar de complementos para os corais (além dos dois que referi da Seachem). Já não tenho grande margem de manobra na sump, por isso devo ter de optar por adicionar alguns productos manualmente.

Em relação a fostatos não tenho e os silicatos estão muito baixos. É verdade que ainda uso água da torneira (+ Seachem PRIME), mas tendo PO4 e Si com valores tão baixos não sei bem o que possa estar a produzir tanta água. A água da minha rede tem algumas caracteristicas interessantes, sabe mal para beber mas têm um pH e o KH muito altos.  :Smile: 

Ando a ponderar um sistema de osmose para as reposições e trocas, mas antes ainda queria perceber que elemento presente na minha água possa estar a contribuir para as algas.

Quanto a refugio e/ou quarentena é algo que vou mesmo ter de aprender a viver sem eles. O aquário está na sala e em termos logisticos não consigo ter mais um aquário para isso. Além disso ainda lá tenho mais um aquário com discus e já nem tenho muitos mais créditos para mais aquários.  :Big Grin: 

Em relação a peixes que comam algas já vi que existem vários, mas o que é que recomendam que não seja dificil de manter com boa saude?

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Em relação a fostatos não tenho e os silicatos estão muito baixos. É verdade que ainda uso água da torneira (+ Seachem PRIME), mas tendo PO4 e Si com valores tão baixos não sei bem o que possa estar a produzir tanta água. A água da minha rede tem algumas caracteristicas interessantes, sabe mal para beber mas têm um pH e o KH muito altos.


Desculpa Luis... mas não podes ter os fosfatos silicatos baixos. Tu pensas que estão baixos mas o teu aquário não mostra isso.
Tens de arranjar uma boa osmose! Podes colocar ai um Lo Vulpinus e/ou um Dejardini/Veliferum, equipa de limpeza etc, mas se não mudares a água eles não te vão servir de nada pois elas vão continuar a aparecer e a crescer, nunca vais ter o sistema estabilizado.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Eu só digo que estão baixos porque é isso que me mostram os resultados dos testes que faço. Dai estar intrigado.  :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, qual é a temperatura e densidade do aqua actualmente?

Quais os testes que usas? Precisão deles?

Cumps.

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas, Guillherme.

O que se passa é que com tanta alga tudo é rapidamente consumido dando falsos zeros.

Curiosamente só comecei a detectar nitratos e fosfatos quando morreram-me as algas.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Guilherme, desde que iniciaste o teu aquário já cometeste alguns erros que são normais no inicio. No entanto pareces-me ser uma pessoa conscienciosa e preocupada com o bem estar dos seres vivos, Dito isto:
- segue o que o Marco disse. Uma osmose é quase essencial para resolveres o teu problema de algas.
- o teu aquário ainda é muito novo! Está ainda em desiquilibrio e os seres vivos acabam por sucumbir. Não adiciones mais vivos (com excepção de equipa de limpeza) enquanto o aquário nao estabilizar. 
- A tua vallenciana está magra... É um peixe que praticamente só se alimenta da fauna da areia, e a tua é quase inexistente porque o aquário é novo. Se ela nao comer mais nada, retira-a e devolve-a à loja ou arranja um aquário temporário para ela. Senão, acaba por morrer...
- A tua disposição de rocha é maciça e dificulta a circulação o que leva ao acumulo de detritos. Sei que também é uma questão estética, mas considera um arranjo no layout se achares bem...
- Se puderes troca mesmo as bombas pelas Vortech. A diferença é brutal...

Só as coisas más acontecem rápido neste hobby...  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

É normal não detectares PO4 com as algas que tens, elas consomem tudo como disse a Helena.

Podes colocar uma foto actualizada da tua sump? Qual o valor de NO3?

Um dos problema que tens é gordura na superfície!resolves isso com uma melhor orientação das bombas. Eu colocaria a Powerhead ao lado da overflow a apontar para a parte de trás da rocha, e a bomba do lado esquerdo colocava simplesmente direccionada para a frente.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Boas, qual é a temperatura e densidade do aqua actualmente?
> 
> Quais os testes que usas? Precisão deles?
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno,

Logo à noite já volto a tirar os valores da temperatura e densidade, mas na semana passada estavam a 25º e 1022 respectivamente.

Os testes que usoda JBL TESTLAB MARIN. O que quere dizer com a precisão deles?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Boas, Guillherme.
> 
> O que se passa é que com tanta alga tudo é rapidamente consumido dando falsos zeros.
> 
> Curiosamente só comecei a detectar nitratos e fosfatos quando morreram-me as algas.


Olá Helena,

Estranhava o facto de ter tanta alga e sem fosfatos nem nitratos, mas a tua afirmação faz bastante sentido.

Obrigado pela ajuda!

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Olá Bruno,
> 
> Logo à noite já volto a tirar os valores da temperatura e densidade, mas na semana passada estavam a 25º e 1022 respectivamente.
> 
> Os testes que usoda JBL TESTLAB MARIN. O que quere dizer com a precisão deles?
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Boas, a densidade devia tar 1024/1025.

Na embalagem dos testes diz a precisão.

Faz testes a água da torneira antes de entrar no aquário e de pores sal e poe aqui os resultados.

Cumps.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Guilherme, desde que iniciaste o teu aquário já cometeste alguns erros que são normais no inicio. No entanto pareces-me ser uma pessoa conscienciosa e preocupada com o bem estar dos seres vivos, Dito isto:
> - segue o que o Marco disse. Uma osmose é quase essencial para resolveres o teu problema de algas.
> - o teu aquário ainda é muito novo! Está ainda em desiquilibrio e os seres vivos acabam por sucumbir. Não adiciones mais vivos (com excepção de equipa de limpeza) enquanto o aquário nao estabilizar. 
> - A tua vallenciana está magra... É um peixe que praticamente só se alimenta da fauna da areia, e a tua é quase inexistente porque o aquário é novo. Se ela nao comer mais nada, retira-a e devolve-a à loja ou arranja um aquário temporário para ela. Senão, acaba por morrer...
> - A tua disposição de rocha é maciça e dificulta a circulação o que leva ao acumulo de detritos. Sei que também é uma questão estética, mas considera um arranjo no layout se achares bem...
> - Se puderes troca mesmo as bombas pelas Vortech. A diferença é brutal...
> 
> Só as coisas más acontecem rápido neste hobby...


Olá Cesar,

Obrigado pelos concelhos.

- Realmente ando a pensar numa osmose. É complicado em termos logisticos mas estou a tentar perceber a melhor abordagem.
- Em relação ao aquário ser novo concordo plenamente. Nestas andanças 4 mêses não é muito. No entanto algo que me provoca algumas dúvias é o conceito de o "aquário estabilizar". Ou seja, não há nenhuma regra rigida, certo?
- A vallenciana realmente li que pode ser dificil quando rejeita a comida e apenas se alimenta da fauna da areia. No meu caso fiquei mais descansado quando vi que ela alimenta-se sempre que ponho comida, mas vou observar a evolução.
- Quanto ao layout tentei preocupar-me com a circulação. Acho que pelas fotos não dá para ver, mas tenho muito pouca rocha encostada ao vidro traseiro de modo a ter movimentação. No entanto estou confiante com a Vortech!  :Smile:  E queria evitar mais alterações no aqua.  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Boas,
> 
> É normal não detectares PO4 com as algas que tens, elas consomem tudo como disse a Helena.
> 
> Podes colocar uma foto actualizada da tua sump? Qual o valor de NO3?
> 
> Um dos problema que tens é gordura na superfície!resolves isso com uma melhor orientação das bombas. Eu colocaria a Powerhead ao lado da overflow a apontar para a parte de trás da rocha, e a bomba do lado esquerdo colocava simplesmente direccionada para a frente.


Olá Ricardo,

Sim, relamente tal como a Helena disse faz sentido não detectar PO4.
Logo já envio uma foto da sump actualizada. 
Em relação ao NO3 está nos zeros.

A gordura é de facto algo que tenho andado a tentar combater. Já limpei as bombas e melhorou, mas ainda tenho alguma. Vou seguir as tuas sugestões na orientação das bombas, espero que depois com a MP40w a coisa vá ao sitio!  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Boas, a densidade devia tar 1024/1025.
> 
> Na embalagem dos testes diz a precisão.
> 
> Faz testes a água da torneira antes de entrar no aquário e de pores sal e poe aqui os resultados.
> 
> Cumps.


Combinado, assim que tiver resultados coloco aqui.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários e concelhos!

Em relação à minha luta contra as algas já tenho várias sugestões: osmose, equipa de limpeza e mais tarde peixes comedores de algas.

No entanto gostava de saber se têm alguma outra sugestão de mais curto prazo de modo a tentar minimizar as algas.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Olá... não querendo acrescentar muito mais do que aquilo que já te tinha dito em outro local deixo aqui esta mensagem 
do dia 26 Setembro 2011 num outro forum sobre o teu projecto.




> Não posso estar mais de acordo infelizmente...
> 
> Mas tentando ser mais produtivo eu recomendava-te parares o que tens aí e ires à procura de boa informação. Depois de saberes as coisas importantes regressa...
> Não é só a questão da rocha calcária que não se adequa a um aquário desses... tens também um problema gigantesco ao utilizares água da torneira para montares ou manteres o aquário. Por mais que te esforces vais ter sempre algas no aquário com esses dois factores (rocha e água torneira)
> Infelizmente há muitas lojas de animais que querem dar tudo ao cliente e acabam por dar tudo em poucas condições... não sei se a loja onde foste é só de aquariofilia ou se é uma pet shop geral, mas independentemente disso foste mal aconselhado, ou melhor dizendo muito mal aconselhado.
> 
> Pára... informa-te... e recomeça!
> Se não o fizeres vais acabar com um aqua cheio de algas, com quase todos os vivos a morrer... desmotivado e revoltado com o investimento.
> Tens aí já muita coisa para fazer um aqua razoável... aproveita esse investimento e junta-lhe mais uns pormenores, mais informação e dá-lhe um novo começo.
> ...


E esta no dia 28 de Setembro




> Qualquer um de nós pode tentar ser animador e torcer para que tudo corra bem, mas que te vale isso se não estivermos a ser realistas?
> 
> Por todo o lado vê-se casos de aquários com muitos erros iniciais, muitos deles por pura teimosia do próprio dono (apesar de todas os conselhos de lojista, outros aquariofilistas, etc). A minha questão com a realidade é simples... o pessoal que não tem sucesso à primeira a maioria das vezes não regressa mais. Fez-se o investimento, arrancou-se cabelos, tentou-se todas as soluções milagrosas para resolver desiquilibrios, e por fim vai tudo para ao lixo com uma carga enorme de desmotivação. Só o referi realmente pq acho um total desperdício de dinheiro quando se pode começar com o pé direito e ter sucesso.. não há mesmo nada melhor do que veres que o teu aqua está com boas cores, os vivos estão bem e sentir que o teu trabalho e investimento valeu a pena.
> 
> Não querendo aqui desanimar (aliás, se me dei ao trabalho de responder foi apenas pelo facto de ajudar... dá para perceber que não sou um forum troll  ) acho realmente que estás a começar com o pé esquerdo e já em grande velocidade em direcção ao chão... vou tentar ser mais específico:
> 1 - Não sei onde viste os reefs de sucesso com água da torneira... podem aguentar-se durante algum tempo mas a tendência será sempre haver um crash ao fim de algum tempo...
> 2 - Silicatos - Já os tens na água e em grande quantidade. Provocam blooms de diatomácias que já apresentas às carradas nessas fotos, e mesmo assim o valor dentro de água ainda dá para teres muito mais. Ao usar água da torneira o valor de silica disponivel para mais diatomácias vai aumentando exponencialmente à medida que fazes mais mudas e que repões água evaporada
> 3 - Nutrientes (Fostatos e Nitratos) - A mesma conversa dos silicatos... a tendência é ir aumentando sempre com as mudas e com a água evaporada, e claro está com a peixaria e com os corais o aumento vai sendo exponencial.
> 4 - Metais pesados - Cobre, Ferro e outros metais pesados que existem na nossa água são utilizáveis por corais mas sempre em doses minúsculas... as doses da água da torneira são elevadas e a tendência é ir aumentando ao longo do tempo até tornarem-se toxicas
> ...


A esta altura já tinhas aí um aqua em condições, tinhas gasto muito menos dinheiro em vivos (que morreram por instabilidade do aqua) e a tua motivação estaria num patamar bem mais alto porque terias orgulho em mostra-lo às pessoas que te rodeias...

Deixando a revista do que passou deixo-te aqui o mesmo conselho... se tiveres possibilidade faz um restart ao aquário e passo a explicar porque:

1 - Mais equipamento agora significa mais investimento e não vais ver os resultados que pretendes... a escolha da vortech é uma excelente escolha mas devias investir primeiro em ter o aqua com melhores condições. Não é a bomba que vai fazer alguma diferença agora... é isso que eu quero dizer com isto...

2 - As algas vão continuar a crescer embora continues a ver os Si e PO4 baixos... após o bloom de algas no startup do aquário esses dois parâmetros têm tendência a estabilizar, uma vez que a própria vida do aquário vai adaptar-se aos nutrientes que vais tendo disponíveis. Pex. se colocares, com as mudas de água e a reposição, 1ppm de PO4 (e isto é só um exemplo), as algas vão crescer dentro dessa adicção constante que fazes ao aquário... nem mais, nem menos (e claro esses parâmetros vão aparecer sempre a 0).  Se por acaso agora mudasses para água de osmose, ias privar essas algas todas das adições constantes que fazes, e o resultado seria um retrocesso das algas... porém, esse retrocesso provavelmente iria durar muito mais tempo do que o seu aparecimento (provavelmente mais tempo do que já tens o aqua) visto que as algas em decomposição dentro e fora da rocha iriam tornar-se o fuel necessário às restantes algas para sobreviver (e as algas que tens agora têm reservas de nutrientes muito substanciais - vê-as como uma couve gigante em decomposição dentro do teu aqua e a servir de alimento/adubo para outras algas)... podias sempre fazer umas mudas de água mais substanciais que iria ajudar, embora fosse na mesma um processo algo doloroso. Esta é a grande razão para um restart...

3 - Como podes imaginar essas entradas de nutrientes no aqua e essa decomposição lenta das algas vai desiquilibrar muito o teu aquário enquanto esse fenómeno não terminar... isso significa Ph e Kh bouncing up and down (esse já deve ser a grande razão para a morte da peixaria)

4 - Acumulação de metais pesados ao longo deste tempo... apesar de estares a utilizar alguns químicos para tratar a tua água, deves contar com uma quantidade substancial de metais pesados acumulados no teu aqua (outra das razões que pode estar a matar a peixaria)

Acho que estas razões chegam... 
se tiveres possibilidade de mover os vivos daí e fazeres um restart fá-lo... já tinha sido o meu primeiro conselho e continua a ser. Utiliza o dinheiro da vortech e compra uma osmose (posso até arranjar-te uma), rocha em condições e areia viva...

Espero ter ajudado
Cumprimentos, Sérgio Carmo

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Olá Sergio,

Antes de mais os meus sinceros agradecimentos pelo tempo que já gastaste a comentar os meus tópicos.  :SbOk3: 

Percebo o teu ponto de vista mas realmente neste momento não penso em fazer o tal "restart". Não quer dizer que não o faça um dia, mas de qualquer modo neste momento está fora da equação.
Não posso dizer que ande desmotivado, tenho realmente pena dos peixes que morreram, mas tenho aprendido bastante e já tenho visto alguma evolução nos corais. Ah, e posso não ter uma aqua muito limpo, mas mostro-o na mesma com orgulho.  :Smile: 

1 - Dentro do equipamento estou de facto inclinado para uma Vortech e para a osmose. Tenho algum receio em comprar a osmose em 2ª mão porque alguns do filtros podem já estar bastante usados. Que osmose tens disponivel? É muito antiga?

2 - Entendo o teu comentário, mas por motivos logisticos e mesmo demorando mais tempo, vou tentar combater as algas com a osmose.

3 e 4 - Em relação aos motivos das mortes já não tenho tanta certeza. Um dois peixes morreu em menos de 24h, por pior que o aqua estivesse não estou a ver um peixe novo que estivesse saudável, morrer em menos de 24h e os outros que lá andam à umas semanas não terem nada. Achas que a variação do Ph e Kh é uma questão de dias? É que tenho feito testes todos os meses e não noto grandes oscilações.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas...

Quando montei o meu sistema foi todo com "água del cano". Juntando rocha viva de um aquário com dezenas de anos a bomba explodiu...

Algas até dizer chega... e falo de 2 algas que levaram a muitos desmantelamentos de aquários, a derbesia e bryopsis.

Gastei rios de dinheiro em equipas de limpeza... onde uns acabavam por comer os outros e nas algas nem tocá-las.

O que fiz: biopellets, osmose, desbaste manual e paciência. Em 3/4 meses desapareceram-me todas, daí ter incluído a paciência. 

Da equipa de limpeza destaco: dollabella auricula e o abalone. 

Infelizmente a dollabella morreu-me com uma doença estranha, mas por onde passava deixava-me a pedra limpa. O abalone ainda o tenho e vai mantendo tudo na ordem. 

Quanto à Vortech e caso não tenhas uma circulação deficiente... vai melhorar a qualidade de circulação de água, mas não é ela que te vai eliminar o problema das algas que se prende com a exportação de nutrientes da água.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Olá,

Acho que vou tentar seguir o processo da osmose + paciência.  :Smile: 

Em relação à Vortech é mesmo para melhorar a circulação, as algas já são outra história.  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Olá,
> 
> Acho que vou tentar seguir o processo da osmose + paciência. 
> 
> Em relação à Vortech é mesmo para melhorar a circulação, as algas já são outra história.



Boas,

A minha opinião!

Penso que uma só vortech estando a falar da MP40 para esse aquário é muito pouco e não te irá ajudar/resolver o problema de circulação. :yb668: 

Eu aconselho sim uma boa limpeza tanto a rocha como o vidro traseiro do aquário, esta muito mau mesmo!
Requer trabalho!, isso de pensar que o equipamento faz tudo sozinho é muito relativo principalmente quando algo vai mal.

Bom trabalho!

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Olá Ricardo,

Sim, é verdade que só a bomba não vai ajudar.
Já comecei também a usar água de osmose.
Este fim de semana vou fazer uma TPA de 40L, limpar o vidro traseiro e as rochas que conseguir tirar.

Vamos lá ver se isto vai ao sitio!  :yb663: 

Abraço,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, desculpa mas eu acho que uma MP40 chega perfeitamente, tenho uma no meus 300L e está um pouco mais de meio da sua potencia...

Cumps.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Boas, desculpa mas eu acho que uma MP40 chega perfeitamente, tenho uma no meus 300L e está um pouco mais de meio da sua potencia...
> 
> Cumps.


Essa era de facto outra dúvida que tinha...
Tenho duas Bombas Sicce - VOYAGER 3 - 4500 L/h que estou a tentar a vender, acham que deva manter alguma delas juntamente com a MP40? 
Sinceramente estava inclinado em ficar só com a MP40 e a pequena bomba que tenho ao lado do overflow para o ter sempre "ferrado".

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu ficava só com a MP40,o resto do movimento é complementado com o que vem do retorno.

Cumps.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Queria deixar uma pequena actualização do que se tem passado no meu aqua desde o último post.

A luta de momento tem sido contra as algas e aiptasias.

Há cerca de 2 semanas que já estou a usar apenas água de osmose e a fazer TPAs semanais de 45L.
Limpei também o vidro de trás e retirei algumas das pedras para limpar (as que estavam mais atacadas e que eram fáceis de remover).
Acham que vale apena ir escovando as restantes rochas dentro do aqua mas sem sinfonar as algas soltas? Só vai fazer pior não é?

Já se notam algumas melhorias (hei-de colocar uma foto geral), no entanto sei que ainda tenho algum trabalho pela frente.

Infelizmente a Valenciennea Sexguttata morreu. Foi ainda antes da passagem para a água de osmose.
Este fim-de-semana tentei introduzir um Zebrassoma Flavescens (ainda era de uma troca antiga que tinha para receber), mas infelizmente morreu em 24h...Os parametros da água não revelam nada e os restantes peixes estão todos bem. Por pior que a água estivesse (sem afectar os outros vivos) e o peixe aparentando excelente saúde não morreria em tão pouco tempo, não acham?
Reparei foi que mal o adicionei ao aqua houve logo um camarão da costa que se agarrou a ele que nem uma lapa! No dia seguinte quando o vi quase morto no fundo, os camarões andavam de volta dele. Acham possivel que os camarões da costa pudessem atacar e matar o Flavescens? Já ouviram algum relato desses?

Entretanto não vou adicionar mais nenhum peixe até acabar com as algas e estabilizar o uso da água de osmose.

Já tenho também a funcionar a Vortech MP40w. Realmente a circulação não tem comparação com o que era antes. Só me queixo é pelo algum barulho que a bomba faz. Já está bem alinhada, mas o pouco barulho sempre é algo incomodativo para se ter numa sala...

Em relação à luta das aiptasias não sei bem que método usar...Algumas já estão grandes para serem comidas por um camarão e tirar algumas das rochas onde estão não me parece opção. Tenho umas aiptasias no meio de zoanthus, sabem se lhes injectar vinagre afecta o zoanthus?

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Fiz hoje mais uns testes à água e parece estar tudo ok. A única coisa que achei estranha foi os silicatos terem aumentado para 0.8 visto que agora já só uso água de osmose.  :Admirado: 
Continuo a fazer TPAs semanais de 45L para ver se as algas desaparecem.

De resto entraram umas novas frags (Acropora, Seriatopora Hystrix, Montipora Digitata e Seriatopora Caliendrum) e um Lysmata Kuekenthali. Peixes para já continuo a não adicionar nada até estes algas desaparecerem. Quero fazer mais umas TPAs a ver se estabiliza a mudança para a osmose.

Apesar de ainda não estar bom acho que estou a ter progressos com as algas. Que vos parece?

Antes (28/12/2011)


Agora (26/01/2012)

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Bem melhor... já se notam alguns progressos.  :Pracima: 

Ao tempo que já podias ter ai uma coisa em razoáveis condições... se tivesses dado ouvidos ao pessoal há mais tempo. 
Ás vezes parece que pensam que nós só queremos mandar abaixo...  :Admirado: 

Um alerta... tenta ver se resolves essa película à superficie da água. O teu overflow deve estar mal regulado ou qq coisa... não devia estar a acontecer isso. 
O perigo é que se te falta a luz por um bocado estás sujeito a teres peixes mortos em menos de nada. Normalmente eles aguentam durante algum tempo mas com essa película já formada na superfície não te dá grande margem de manobra.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Luis,

Já anteriormente aconselhei a virares a power head para outro lado. Assim como está parece-me que está a desviar a gordura de ir para a overflow. Ou então algum problema se passa com a overflow, pois não está a fazer um dos seus papeis!

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.

A imagem é um pouco enganadora porque só depois é que reparei que tinha a Vortech desligada quando tirei a foto. De qualquer modo têm toda a razão, mesmo com a bomba ligada ainda se forma alguma camada que eu gostava de remover.

Em relação à power head ainda não a tinha mudado porque queria ver como é que a Vortech se comportava nas mesmas condições das bombas anteriores.
Acham que é do overflow? O que posso fazer para o ajustar? Umas das coisas que podia fazer era mudar a Vorthech de lado, estava a tentar evitar isso, porque onde está sempre fica um pouco mais escondida na disposição da minha sala.




> Ás vezes parece que pensam que nós só queremos mandar abaixo...


Sérgio, se eu pensasse desse modo nem vinha aqui partilhar convosco o meu aquário. Se o faço é porque de facto acho muito útil ouvir as vossas opiniões.  :SbOk5: 

Abraço,

----------


## vasco.gomes

Olá, tens que colocar a vortech do lado oposto do pente senão os detritos não vão para a Sump e ficam todos no aquário. A mim também me aconteceu essa situação e tive que mudar a vortech para o lado oposto, o que me resolveu esses problemas, apesar de esteticamente não ficar tão bem. Mas a saúde do aquário em 1º lugar.
Nota-se uma melhoria nestas últimas fotos  :Wink: 

A osmose que comrpaste é nova ou usada? É que algum dos estagios pode ja ar a precisar de ser trocado. Eu ja me fartei de mudar os cartuchos do meu.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Olá, tens que colocar a vortech do lado oposto do pente senão os detritos não vão para a Sump e ficam todos no aquário. A mim também me aconteceu essa situação e tive que mudar a vortech para o lado oposto, o que me resolveu esses problemas, apesar de esteticamente não ficar tão bem. Mas a saúde do aquário em 1º lugar.
> Nota-se uma melhoria nestas últimas fotos 
> 
> A osmose que comrpaste é nova ou usada? É que algum dos estagios pode ja ar a precisar de ser trocado. Eu ja me fartei de mudar os cartuchos do meu.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Olá Vasco,

Já coloquei a vortech do outro lado, realmente está muito melhor em termos da camada que tinha na superfície.
Outra coisa que deve ter ajudado foi o que retirei do overflow...Como não tenho luz na Sump, estava a tentar manter um pouco de Chaetomorpha no overflow, penso que este facto contribuía para diminuir o caudal de água que ia para a Sump.  

Em relação à osmose esta já era usada. Neste momento estou a usar-la em conjunto com o meu irmão. Parece ainda estar a funcionar correctamente, pelo menos de acordo com as medições do TDS.

Abraço,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Aqui fica mais uma actualização da odisseia que tenho tido contra as algas.
Penso que já está bastante melhor!
Limpei o vidro de trás e já se nota inclusive alguma coralina. Hoje vai ser mais uma TPA de 50L.

Agora queria era tratar das algas que estão nas pedras, essas sim vão ser mais complicadas...Alguma sugestão?
Ah, e já agora contra o raio da aiptasias...Eu bem que costumo ir lá com vinagre, mas as que nascem são mais rápidas do que as que morrem...

Aqui ficam duas fotos gerais para verem a evolução.
Todos os comentário são bem vindos!

*Dia 29/01/2012:*


*Dia 04/02/2012:*

----------


## PauloOliveira

boas ...

notam.se ai algumas melhoras ,sim senhor..

quanto as aiptasias penso que tens 2 produtos que resultam .. é o aiptasia-x e o joe juice ..

abraço

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Quanto às algas nas rochas coloca aí uma equipa de limpeza valente que ela vai tratando disso aos poucos. Não tentes retirar isso forçadamente porque se retirares demais podes desiquilibrar o aquário... coloca só equipe de limpeza.

Quanto às aiptásias tens a solução do Paulo que com alguma persistencia resulta... sempre que elas aparecem no aquário dás um bocado de joe juice e elas vão definhando...

O aquário está a parecer andar bem... continua. Agora já o colocaste no bom sentido...

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas para as aptasias podes colocar predadores naturais como peixe folha verde nao sei o nome técnico e os camarões que também as comem comigo resultou com o peixe e acredita que tinha bastantes, eles demoram algum tempo a pegar nelas mas quando pegam comem até desaparecer ..

Cumps.

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Um ouriço resolve o problema das algas num instante.  :Smile:

----------


## PauloOliveira

nao quis ir por ai em relação as aiptasias porque, ao meter vivos, ia aumentar a carga orgânica , porque se a ideia for colocar vivos para o controle alem do folha como foi referido , tens também a chelmon que te resolve o problema das aiptasias, mas é um peixe muitooo dificil de manter ...

quanto as algas além do ouriço e da equipa de limpeza podes colocar também uma salaria , sempre te da uma ajudinha em algumas algas ... 

Abraço ..

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> boas ...
> 
> notam.se ai algumas melhoras ,sim senhor..
> 
> quanto as aiptasias penso que tens 2 produtos que resultam .. é o aiptasia-x e o joe juice ..
> 
> abraço


Olá Paulo,

Tens alguma preferencia pelos dois produtos ou são equivalentes em termos de eficácia?

Abraço,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Quanto às algas nas rochas coloca aí uma equipa de limpeza valente que ela vai tratando disso aos poucos. Não tentes retirar isso forçadamente porque se retirares demais podes desiquilibrar o aquário... coloca só equipe de limpeza.
> 
> Quanto às aiptásias tens a solução do Paulo que com alguma persistencia resulta... sempre que elas aparecem no aquário dás um bocado de joe juice e elas vão definhando...
> 
> O aquário está a parecer andar bem... continua. Agora já o colocaste no bom sentido...


Olá Sérgio,

Obrigado pelo comentário.
Vou tratar de reforçar a equipa de limpeza, mas o que eu queria (Strombus e Turbos) não está fácil de arranjar, achas que isto vai lá só com eremitas e nassários?

Abraço,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Boas para as aptasias podes colocar predadores naturais como peixe folha verde nao sei o nome técnico e os camarões que também as comem comigo resultou com o peixe e acredita que tinha bastantes, eles demoram algum tempo a pegar nelas mas quando pegam comem até desaparecer ..
> 
> Cumps.


Paulo,

Já lá tive um peixe folha, ele comia bem, mas aptasias nem vê-las...Acabou por morrer, o meu six line wrasse não engraçou com ele apesar de terem entrado ao mesmo tempo.
Tenho 1 Lysmata Kuekenthali mas também nada feito...

Abraço,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Oi!
> 
> Um ouriço resolve o problema das algas num instante.


Olá Armando,

Não sabia que o ouriço também ataca nas aiptasias, no entanto penso que ataca (e muito) na alga coralina, e essa não a queria ver a desaparecer.

Abraço,

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> nao quis ir por ai em relação as aiptasias porque, ao meter vivos, ia aumentar a carga orgânica , porque se a ideia for colocar vivos para o controle alem do folha como foi referido , tens também a chelmon que te resolve o problema das aiptasias, mas é um peixe muitooo dificil de manter ...
> 
> quanto as algas além do ouriço e da equipa de limpeza podes colocar também uma salaria , sempre te da uma ajudinha em algumas algas ... 
> 
> Abraço ..


Tenho lá uma Salarias Ramosus.
Tinha também uma Valenciennea Sexguttata mas acabou por morrer. Ela até comia bem, mas estava a ficar muito magra e morreu. Agora ainda estou a ver se ganho confiança para adicionar mais algum peixe.  :Smile: 

Até estava para adicionar um Siganus vulpinus mas não sei que já tenho o aqua estabilizado.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Alguns tangs também mordiscam bem as algas , tens o caso do flavescens ou ainda melhor o strigosus ...

Quanto aos produtos , sei que o joes juice funciona bem em aiptasia e também em majanos , quanto que o aiptasia X penso que só funciona em aiptasias , dos dois só vi resultados ao vivo do joes juice , por isso não me posso pronunciar em relação ao outro , quanto ao joes juice , resolve ....

e a rasmous não te come algas nenhumas ?? não andas a alimentar muito os peixes ?? que rotina de alimentação tens diariamente ??


Abraço ..

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Depois de algum tempo ausente do fórum gostaria de partilhar convosco o estado actual do meu reef que faz agora 1 ano.

Depois de alguma dificuldade inicial e de algumas alterações substanciais, penso que agora vai tudo no bom caminho. Em termos de circulação mudei para um vortech mp40, passei a usar apenas água de osmose e em termos de iluminação uso agora lâmpadas ATI.

E termos de corais já tenho alguma variedade (podem ver na foto em baixo) e agora vou adicionar aos poucos mais uns moles e LPS.

No que diz respeito a peixes já tive algumas baixas (as Valencienneas não se aguentam no aqua e tive outros 2 gobies saltitões...). Da lista actual queria adicionar um hepatus e de resto vou vendo. Gostava de colocar um Heniochus diphreutes mas não é fácil de arranjar, só aparece o acuminatus...

Em relação a peixes e invertebrados tenho:
- 2 Amphiprion ocellaris
- Salarias ramosus
- 2 Chromis margaritifer
- Chrysiptera parasema
- Chrysiptera springeri
- Centropyge bicolor
- Centropyge bispinosa
- Zebrasoma flavescens
- Zebrasoma desjardini
- Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
- Lysmata debelius
- Lysmata wurdemanni
- Rhynchocinetes durbanensis

E aqui ficam 2 fotos gerais. Comentários são benvindos!  :Smile:

----------


## carlos resende

Boas Luis Guilherme.

Li agora pela primeira vez o teu topico e digo-te ja que paciencia e força de vontade nao te faltou. Evoluis-te bastante no aquario e o resultado esta a vista, continua assim e vai postando mais actualizaçoes que a malta gosta..
de resto so te digo que  :tutasla: 

Cumprimentos 
Carlos Resende

----------


## Filipe.Pires

As montiporas estão muito bonitas

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Luis,

Da última foto, de Fevereiro, para cá o reef teve uma grande evolução. Já resolveste o problema das algas e no geral os corais estão com muito bom aspecto  :SbOk: 




> No que diz respeito a peixes já tive algumas baixas (as Valencienneas não se aguentam no aqua e tive outros 2 gobies saltitões...).
> 
> Em relação a peixes e invertebrados tenho:
> - Salarias ramosus
> - Pseudocheilinus hexataenia


Em relação ao problema das Valencienneas eu suspeitaria dos dois peixes que cito acima (Salarias e Sixline), tendo entrado primeiro que as Valencienneas, podem ter marcado território e estas novas ao entrar no reef serem perseguidas até sucumbirem... Já me aconteceu isso com um Halichoeres Marginatus que perseguiu um Amblygobius Rainfordi e uma Valenciennea Puellaris até à morte destes...

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Boas Luis Guilherme.
> 
> Li agora pela primeira vez o teu topico e digo-te ja que paciencia e força de vontade nao te faltou. Evoluis-te bastante no aquario e o resultado esta a vista, continua assim e vai postando mais actualizaçoes que a malta gosta..
> de resto so te digo que 
> 
> Cumprimentos 
> Carlos Resende


Obrigado Carlos!
Confesso que neste ano de vida do reef não actualizei o meu tópico tanto como gostaria, mas acho que nos vários comentários estão alguns exemplos de más práticas e de boas práticas. Basicamente senti na pele alguns dos erros iniciais, mas com a ajuda dos vários comentários que tive acho que isto foi ao sítio.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> As montiporas estão muito bonitas


Obrigado!
A cor de tijolo estou a pensar em fragar para colocar em rochas que estão mais para trás/lado do aquário. Já está a dificultar a limpeza do vidro e assim o aqua ganha mais vida visto das laterais.

----------


## Luis Guilherme

> Boas Luis,
> 
> Da última foto, de Fevereiro, para cá o reef teve uma grande evolução. Já resolveste o problema das algas e no geral os corais estão com muito bom aspecto 
> 
> 
> 
> Em relação ao problema das Valencienneas eu suspeitaria dos dois peixes que cito acima (Salarias e Sixline), tendo entrado primeiro que as Valencienneas, podem ter marcado território e estas novas ao entrar no reef serem perseguidas até sucumbirem... Já me aconteceu isso com um Halichoeres Marginatus que perseguiu um Amblygobius Rainfordi e uma Valenciennea Puellaris até à morte destes...


Obrigado pelo comentário e pela dica.
A Salarias nunca vi com comportamento agressivo, mas o sixline esse sim já o vi a atacar peixes. Curiosamente nunca o vi a chatear uma Valenciennea... No inicio até percebi a causa das mortes, o aqua não estava maturado e iam emagrecendo até morrerem. Depois tive outra que nem um dia durou, saltou do aquário... Talvez tente novamente um dia mais tarde, porque gosto de os ver no aqua, mas para já estou vacinado...  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Aqui fica uma foto geral para verem a evolução do aqua.

----------


## Abel Reis

Boa tarde a todos,
Queria pedir ajuda,para montar ou melhor modificar e se é possivel um aquário de agua doce para salgada,deve ter por volta de 150lts,gosto muito mais de agua salgada,como posso começar,de certo só o aquario se aproveita quanto ao resto do equipamento pelo que tenho lido aqui não serve de nada(tambem e pouco).
Muito obrigado.

----------

